# Flavoured Waters



## handss (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi 

I am a carer for someone who has just been diagnosed with type 2 diabeties, up until diagnoses she drank flavoured waters, still and sparkling. We have not really been given any advise as what she can eat and drink, but one carer thinks she has heard that flavoured waters are a no no? 

Is this the case or are certain ones ok to drink, at the min all flavoured drinks have been removed and the poor woman is stuck drinking plain old water?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Handss, the thing to be careful of is whether the drinks contain sugar or not. She will be able to drink 'diet' drinks, as these have artificial sweeteners and won't affect the blood sugar levels.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 24, 2010)

I like flavoured waters. It pays to look at the list of ingredients as some contain real sugar and some contain artificail sweetners.

It may be wroth noting that if something states NO ADDED SUGAR, there is still sugar in it, but no more has been added. It pays to read the ingredients list.


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Just be careful as already been stated, i look out for volvic lemon and lime expecially and the lid is slightly lighter then the darker blue lid and in the corner of the label it does state sugar free there very nice and you would never know the diffirence.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 8, 2010)

I find the diet versions acceptable as long as they're ice cold. Once they get warm I find they have an aftertaste I find quite unpleasant. From a sugar standpoint however they should be OK, you just need to check the labels.


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 8, 2010)

I prefer the Robinsons sugar free squashes. Less artifical taste!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 12, 2010)

Do rely on words / dietary info on label, as general label colours, cap colours etc do change, so you can accidently pick up sugary drink instead of sugar free / no added sugar, which, as others have said, isn't the same as sugar free - no added sugar higher quality squashes to dilute can have relatively high sugar contents, but final sugar contents obviously depend on how you dilute them.


----------



## HelenP (Jul 12, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Just be careful as already been stated, i look out for volvic lemon and lime



As I have a really sweet tooth, my favourite is the strawberry flavoured (sugar free) one!  It has just the right amount of flavour in it - some brands I have to water down cos they're too strong.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 12, 2010)

HelenP said:


> As I have a really sweet tooth, my favourite is the strawberry flavoured (sugar free) one!  It has just the right amount of flavour in it - some brands I have to water down cos they're too strong.
> 
> xx



really you water down water.


----------



## HelenP (Jul 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> really you water down water.



Hard to believe, lol, but yes I do.  The ones with the stronger flavour, especially if they're a bit too fizzy as well !! Oh the shame.

xx


----------

